

Ask HN: Do average people think A players are weird? - jmilinion

Do they?  Is that why so many A players are banished to spend the rest of their lives in  specialized communities like Silicon Valley?
======
soneca
"A players are banished to spend the rest of their lives in specialized
communities like Silicon Valley?"

This sounds to me more like "tribal overrating" bias (I invented this bias
myself :) ). You just define that SV only has these "A players" (a purposely
loose definition btw), so you go ahead and also imagine there are no A players
outside these "specialized communities".

And I hate the way you formulated your question, opposing "average people" and
"A players" so, so determinative, creating a "we" vs "them" situation.

------
1123581321
There are all kinds of successful people. Someone like Richard Branson, Woz or
Felix Dennis are reportedly highly likable. Others like Nate Myhrvold, Bill
Gross or Mark Zuckerberg do not get along with regular people as well.

------
gearoidoc
You don't need to be socially awkward to be an "A player".

------
chris_dcosta
"A players" are, by definition, not the weird ones.

